# Panaque pics



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thought I would share some pics with the locals 

Smallest around 7'' 
































second smallest around 8''
























This is the only pic I could get of any of them in the water. Please excuse the water spots. I have slowly been putting the tank together.








One of the sort of big ones around 9.5''


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Small one starting to grow chew chew around 9''
































































biggest 12'' fish with a great pattern and colour My favorite one


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

second largest around 11'' odd pattern maybe a few spots the rest of it is stripes still a very nice fish
























































Here are a few shots from te top while they are being dripped.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

WoW!!!

Nice panny!!

^^ 

Your making me want to buy some from Charles :3


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW! Those are really nice!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> WoW!!!
> 
> Nice panny!!
> 
> ...


Thanks

Only the last 2 in the last set of pics are from Charles. The rest I have had for a few years now.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> WOW! Those are really nice!!


Thank you


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

Some nice panaque

Seems like you also have a yellow tinge to your water like me...

I have a common pleco and it poops so much and makes the water yellow, does anyone also have this problem?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Platypus said:


> Some nice panaque
> 
> Seems like you also have a yellow tinge to your water...
> 
> I have a common pleco and it poops so much and makes the water yellow, does anyone also have this problem?


Thank you

The yellow is because I just did a water change. The water is red or brown most of the time because of the 60+lbs of wood in the tank.

I will take a pic of the water to show you what it looks like.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome royal plecos. You're the panaque man!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice panaques bud 

you have some gorgeous full spotteds


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

rush2112 said:


> Awesome royal plecos. You're the panaque man!


Thank you


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> nice panaques bud
> 
> you have some gorgeous full spotteds


Thanks Bro


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

he is a real panaque man... Nice photos... you need a blue eye to complete


----------



## tendril (Oct 19, 2006)

What did you dip them in?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

tendril said:


> What did you dip them in?


Please explain your question.


----------



## tendril (Oct 19, 2006)

Jackson said:


> Please explain your question.


Sorry, I thought you wrote earlier that you took picture while they were being dipped, but I see now that you wrote _dripped_. My bad.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a pic of the 6 inch one I just got.
I couldn't resist after seeing yours.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Jackson, I have a serious jealousy of those panaques. freakin gorgeous.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

charles said:


> he is a real panaque man... Nice photos... you need a blue eye to complete


Tanks Charles

No blue eye for me. I think that fish is more of a fish guys buy to show off with. Plus I think other Panaque have them beat when it comes to looks. I would rather buy other plec's with the money 2 of them would cost or some turtles 



tendril said:


> Sorry, I thought you wrote earlier that you took picture while they were being dipped, but I see now that you wrote _dripped_. My bad.


LOL its all good 


matti2uude said:


> Here's a pic of the 6 inch one I just got.
> I couldn't resist after seeing yours.


Matt very nice Bro now you need to get a few more 


twoheadedfish said:


> Jackson, I have a serious jealousy of those panaques. freakin gorgeous.


Thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

but dont you find the sapphire blue eyes on a inky grey black pleco mesmerizing?

Only if they were smaller.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Hitch said:


> but dont you find the sapphire blue eyes on a inky grey black pleco mesmerizing?
> 
> Only if they were smaller.


That is what I like about them as well. And I used to have one


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> but dont you find the sapphire blue eyes on a inky grey black pleco mesmerizing?
> 
> Only if they were smaller.


They just dont do it for me. I like others way more than I like them. Not saying I would never buy a few I just want other plec's before them. They are at the bottom of the list


----------

